# Side guides, ladder extension.



## Froggy (Jun 13, 2010)

Did that today , rainy, crappy day etc. $ 25 for extension, $ 8.50 for the hardware!


----------



## Truckmechanic (Jun 13, 2010)

Looks good. I'm wanting to do the same thing, just haven't gotten to it yet.


----------



## 2008roadster (Jun 14, 2010)

That is a killer idea. Just for clarification, the product used is a ladder stabilizer and you cut it in half so there would be one for each side of the trailer?


----------



## Froggy (Jun 14, 2010)

Yes, the cheaper ladder stabilizer at HD $ 25 not the heavy duty one, then I just bought 2 pieces of precut PVC , 2 Ubolts and thats all, It almost fit perfect without cutting. I cant take credit, I found the info here doing a search...


----------

